# Zwei Xfree-Sessions

## topos

Hallo 

ich möchte mit zwei Usern gleichzeitig graphisch arbeiten.

Mit startx -- :2 bekomme ich tatsählich einen zweiten Bildschirm unter F8.

Nun zu meiner Frage: gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine zweite GDM/KDM-Session zu starten? Alternativ würde es mir reichen, auf dem zweiten Schrim eine Xfce oder KDE-Oberfläche laufen zu lassen (anstatt der doch sehr umständlichen twm-WM)

----------

## hopfe

X :2 sollte dir eine zweite GDM/KDM Session öffnen.

----------

## topos

OK. einen Versuch ist es wert ...

X :1

.... ein schwarzer Bildschirm erscheint ..

... der Cursor ist ein graues X

und das wars dann.

Der X-Server startet übrigens ganz normal.  ???

----------

## ian!

```

X :2 &

DISPLAY=":2" /usr/kde/3.1/bin/startkde &

```

----------

## topos

Jau,

dass wars.

danke 

und viele Grüße aus S

Hartmut

----------

## NueX

Jetzt nur mal absolut rein Interessenhalber:

Könnte man auch eine Workstation mit zwei Monitoren, zwei Mäusen und zwei Tastaturen so einrichten, dass sie quasi zwei Arbeitsplätze in einer darstellen würde? Keine langen Erläuterungen, nur "Ja + Denkanstoß" oder "Nein"  :Wink: 

Danke, NueX

----------

## ian!

 *NueX wrote:*   

> Jetzt nur mal absolut rein Interessenhalber:
> 
> Könnte man auch eine Workstation mit zwei Monitoren, zwei Mäusen und zwei Tastaturen so einrichten, dass sie quasi zwei Arbeitsplätze in einer darstellen würde? Keine langen Erläuterungen, nur "Ja + Denkanstoß" oder "Nein" 
> 
> Danke, NueX

 

Ja. Unterstützung für mehrere Mause und Keyboard-Devices soll AFAIK im 2.6'er implementiert werden. Die einfachere Variante ist aber einen alten Rechner als X-Terminal zu verwenden. Das Terminal muss ja nicht sonderlich leistungsfähig sein.

ian!

----------

## ian!

@NueX:

Es gibt sogar einen Hack und ein Tutorial dazu:

http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/3100/1/

----------

## NueX

Nicht schlecht.  :Smile:   Danke ian! !

Gruß, NueX

----------

## furanku

Nochmal zum ursprünglichen Problem. Solltest Du KDM als Display Manager und KDE als Desktop verwenden, füge doch mal die folgenden Zeilen in /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers hinzu:

```
:1 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 vt8 

:2 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :2 vt9 

:3 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :3 vt10 

```

Im "K" Menu sollte dann ein Eintrag namens "Neue Sitzung starten" erscheinen, der Dir bei Bedarf auf vt8, ... neue KDM Logins startet.

Lässt Du das Schlüsselwort "reserve" weg werden diese nicht nur bei Bedarf sondern immer beim Start von KDM gestartet. Und wenn Du schon dabei bist kannst Du, wenn Du willst, gleich auch Dein System etwas sicherer machen indem Du das -nolisten tcp Flag hinzufügst. Also z.B.:

```
:1 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1  -nolisten tcp vt8

```

Der X Server akzeptiert dann keine TCP Verbindungen mehr. Aber vorsicht, sowas wie

```
$ xhost +localhost

$su

# <X Anwendung als root starten>

```

geht dann auch nicht mehr. Stattdessen solltest Du

```
$ kdesu
```

 verwenden.

Auch zweimal als der selbe Nutzer eingeloggt zu sein kann zu Problemen führen (wie immer wenn zwei Programme schreibend auf die gleichen Dateien zugreifen wollen)

Frank

----------

## topos

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> :1 local  /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 vt8 
> ...

 

Dies ist ja eine ganz elegante Lösung.

Klappt bei mir hervorragend mit 2 graphischen Screens, 

aber ich benutze (noch)  den Standard-Kernel, der nur 800MB ram unterstützt, obwohl 1GB installiert ist.

Also muss ich jetzt wohl den Kernel neu zusammensetzen.

Damit ich das nicht zweimal machen muss, hier noch eine kleine Frage:

Was muss ich anstellen, damit die SoundKartenUnterstützung in beiden Sessions aktiviert ist? Derzeit schnappt sich F7 die Soundkarte und F8 mekkert.

(ich hätte zur Not noch noch eine zweite, aber das ist dann doch etwas viel Aufwand)

viele Grüße aus S 

Hartmut

----------

## furanku

Nanu, irgendwie kriege ich keine Benachrichtigung mehr wenn ein neues Posting im Thread auftaucht, daher sorry für die Verzögerung...

Ich benutze hier einen Rechner mit 256 MB RAM und habe keine Problem mit der Speicherauslastung bei 2 laufenden X Servern, (solange ich nicht mit KDE auf dem einen, Gnome auf dem anderen starte und gcc und Mozilla gleichzeitig laufen lasse...  :Smile:  ) Mit 800 MB solltest also eigentlich auch gut klarkommen, ich höre auch zum ersten mal das der Standard Kernel eine 800 MB Beschränkung hat, ich dachte der unterstützt bis min. 2 oder 4 GB??

Ausserdem kannst Du ja mit dem Schlüsselwort "reserve" die zusätzlichen Sessions nur bei Bedarf starten lassen (das ist dann allerdings ein KDM/KDE Feature). 

Das Problem mit der Soundunterstützung ist schwieriger zu lösen. arts und esd sind meines Wissens nicht so tolerant, dass sie Signale aus anderen Sessions annehmen. Evtl. hilft Dir das ALSA Software Mixing, das hat allerdings im Moment noch so seine Macken. Such' mal hier im Forum nach "dmix". Sonst musst Du den Soundserver der "alten" Sitzung abwürgen (z.B. "$ killall artsd") abwürgen bevor Du eine Neue startest, bzw. ganz auf den Sound Server verzichen.

Viel Glück, und sag Bescheid wenn Du's zum Laufen bekommen hast!

Frank

----------

## TheGrudge

hab da mal ne andere frage:

ich möchte nicht das X am 6000 listened, also habe ich in der 

```
/etc/X11/xdm/Xservers
```

 den 0: auf -nolisten tcp gesetzt (steht so in der gentoo-beschreibung, wäre auch für kdm)....

nun starte ich kdm und gucke mir mit netstat -l die ports an, und schon wieder is der 6000 an!!!

wieso geht der nicht aus?

----------

## kurt

hi

kdm hat seine eigene Xservers datei

/usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/Xservers

gruss

kurt

----------

## TheGrudge

danke schön, nun klappt es!

----------

## Sas

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *NueX wrote:*   Jetzt nur mal absolut rein Interessenhalber:
> 
> Könnte man auch eine Workstation mit zwei Monitoren, zwei Mäusen und zwei Tastaturen so einrichten, dass sie quasi zwei Arbeitsplätze in einer darstellen würde? Keine langen Erläuterungen, nur "Ja + Denkanstoß" oder "Nein" 
> 
> Danke, NueX 
> ...

 

eigentlich ot, aber: erst im 2.6er? also ich weiß nicht, wies mit keyboards ist, aber ich hab beim 2.4er auch schon das touchpad und die usbmaus meines laptops gleichzeitig nutzen können.

----------

## fdavid

Danke Furanku, es funktioniert!

----------

